# Use old amd64 gentoo image on new amd64 hardware, possible?

## miroR

I've been cloning my systems for long years since, the dd in/out cloning itself is possible, sure.

But I was wondering what should I prepare to get the system working on the new hardware, with all the programs that I conf'ed in years?

My current system, the output of

# lshw -short

follows.

```
H/W path        Device      Class       Description

===================================================

                            system      Desktop Computer

/0                          bus         AT8 32X(ATI RD580-ULI M1575)

/0/0                        memory      128KiB BIOS

/0/4                        processor   AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

/0/4/a                      memory      128KiB L1 cache

/0/4/b                      memory      512KiB L2 cache

/0/25                       memory      4GiB System Memory

/0/25/0                     memory      1GiB DIMM

/0/25/1                     memory      1GiB DIMM

/0/25/2                     memory      1GiB DIMM

/0/25/3                     memory      1GiB DIMM

/0/100                      bridge      RD580 [CrossFire Xpress 3200] Chipset Host Bridge

/0/100/3                    bridge      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI

/0/100/3/0                  display     Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI

/0/100/3/0.1                display     Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI

/0/100/4                    bridge      RS480 PCI Bridge

/0/100/4/0      eth1        network     RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller

/0/100/5                    bridge      RS480 PCI Bridge

/0/100/5/0                  storage     SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller

/0/100/7                    bridge      RS480 PCI Bridge

/0/100/7/0      eth0        network     88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

/0/100/1a                   bridge      M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

/0/100/1a/12                bus         TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI

-Lynx]

/0/100/1a/15                multimedia  CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder

/0/100/1a/15.1              multimedia  CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port]

/0/100/1a/15.2              multimedia  CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port]

/0/100/1a/15.4              multimedia  CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port]

/0/100/1c                   bus         USB 1.1 Controller

/0/100/1c.1                 bus         USB 1.1 Controller

/0/100/1c.2                 bus         USB 1.1 Controller

/0/100/1c.3                 bus         USB 2.0 Controller

/0/100/1d                   multimedia  HD Audio Controller

/0/100/1e                   bridge      M1575 South Bridge

/0/100/1e.1                 bridge      M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

/0/100/1f                   storage     M5229 IDE

/0/100/1f.1                 storage     ULi M5288 SATA

/0/101                      bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

/0/102                      bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

/0/103                      bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

/0/104                      bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

/0/1            scsi0       storage     

/0/1/0.0.0      /dev/sda    disk        1TB ST1000VM002-9ZL1

/0/1/0.0.0/1    /dev/sda1   volume      5119KiB BIOS Boot partition

/0/1/0.0.0/2    /dev/sda2   volume      250MiB EFI partition

/0/1/0.0.0/3    /dev/sda3   volume      25GiB EFI partition

/0/1/0.0.0/4    /dev/sda4   volume      834GiB EFI partition

/0/1/0.0.0/5    /dev/sda5   volume      70GiB data partition

/0/2            scsi1       storage     

/0/2/0.0.0      /dev/sdb    disk        1TB ST1000VM002-9ZL1

/0/2/0.0.0/1    /dev/sdb1   volume      5119KiB BIOS Boot partition

/0/2/0.0.0/2    /dev/sdb2   volume      250MiB EFI partition

/0/2/0.0.0/3    /dev/sdb3   volume      25GiB EFI partition

/0/2/0.0.0/4    /dev/sdb4   volume      834GiB EFI partition

/0/2/0.0.0/5    /dev/sdb5   volume      70GiB data partition

/0/3            scsi2       storage     

/0/3/0.0.0      /dev/sdc    disk        1TB ST1000VM002-9ZL1

/0/3/0.0.0/1    /dev/sdc1   volume      5119KiB BIOS Boot partition

/0/3/0.0.0/2    /dev/sdc2   volume      250MiB EFI partition

/0/3/0.0.0/3    /dev/sdc3   volume      25GiB EFI partition

/0/3/0.0.0/4    /dev/sdc4   volume      834GiB EFI partition

/0/3/0.0.0/5    /dev/sdc5   volume      70GiB data partition

/0/5            scsi5       storage     

/0/5/0.0.0      /dev/cdrom  disk        BD-RE  BH10LS30

/0/6            scsi6       storage     

/0/6/0.0.0      /dev/sdd    disk        8120MB SCSI Disk

/0/6/0.0.0/1    /dev/sdd1   volume      5245MiB Windows FAT volume

/0/6/0.0.0/2    /dev/sdd2   volume      2403MiB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7            scsi8       storage     

/0/7/0.0.0      /dev/sr1    disk        DVD-RW  DVR-115D

/1              dummy0      network     Ethernet interface
```

The system onto which I would like to clone some, probably the most recent, of my images of the /root of the current system (/usr and /var there too), and /boot (separate)...

The system I would like to clone a recent image of my old system onto is still in the store, but I plan, most certainly on amd64 (couldn't clone anything on different arch, I believe), probably the am3 socket (some of the reasons I read from user wrc1944 here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-938520-start-0.html

and it might be buying something to the likes of these:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Pro3/

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/

along with maybe some Phonem CPU, DDR3 that fits and graphics card that fits...

Whichever the new setup will be, the question remains, how to prepare my old system so that it can be cloned on to the new hardware?

I guess I'll first go and get a genkernel first time ever I believe (always compiled my own kernels for years), so the drivers would be ready and willing to recognize the new hardware upon cloning...

Or could I just revamp my hardened kernel in view of the new hardware?

```
 # uname -r

3.6.3-hardened-121027_1100

 # 
```

But are there, there must be other issues to take a closer view at in my preparations...

Which ones?

Thankx for any suggestions.

OTOH, if I make it, I'll give a report back onto here, for other potential Gentoo users!

As well, if anyone from among newer users need a suggestion on cloning which I do on my system (conditional on it being same hardware models, basically same MBO, same/similar HDD setup on two or more different systems), I will gladly relate to you my experience, just voice your need!Last edited by miroR on Sun Oct 28, 2012 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Cloning via dd is wasteful, and in the case of SSDs, actively harmful.  You should instead make new partitions on the new drive and copy the files over via the filesystem interface.  This will preserve all your customization, get you the latest filesystem features, and take less time to copy.

For preparation, you can try to reuse your kernel or just build a kernel which supports both the old and new hardware.  Genkernel may make this easier, but you can still do it by hand if you prefer.

----------

## miroR

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Cloning via dd is wasteful, and in the case of SSDs, actively harmful.  You should instead make new partitions on the new drive and copy the files over via the filesystem interface.  This will preserve all your customization, get you the latest filesystem features, and take less time to copy.

 

It's not SSD's (the HDD's I gave above are already part of the future setup as they are of the current one, forgot to say that; all the other main hardware, will be new).

So, I won't be using SSD's  and, though I admit dd'ing might take longer (not always though) than, say rsync'ing the files (the only way from among the filesystem ways which I regard as safe and as little prone to errors as dd'ing, IMO) ,  and dd'ing is so clean, and I do prefer it when simplicity and completeness is more important than an hour or so too long time to perform.

I can tell that, wait, I'll look it up now, this program:

http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page

didn't always clone well my systems at different times and computers which I was trying it at..

I have been cloning, same MBO's, same software raid5/raid6, plain, partitoins, three to four systems, for long years.

dd'ing has proven to me to be very reliable!

Also this is what I anyway do when dd'ing: *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You should instead make new partitions on the new drive
> 
> 

 

It's just that I dd those partitions (but I could also rsync them, sure). I don't dd the entire drives. I dd the partitions (raid5/raid6 or plain).

What brought you to conclusion that dd'ing is wasteful and even.harmful, although I won't be needing it, not yet, just curious, in case of SSD's?

 *Hu wrote:*   

> For preparation, you can try to reuse your kernel or just build a kernel which supports both the old and new hardware.  Genkernel may make this easier, but you can still do it by hand if you prefer.

 

Yeah. I thought so.. So thanks for confirming what I supposed to be the case.

This part is more important...

The above point of contention is not, apart from a little curiosity.

Thanx, Hu!

Anyone else cloned (or rsynced, or plain cp'ed the filesystems of /root /usr /var /boot or what they had, onto new hardware similar to what I would like to do?

If anyone did, which problems did you encounter? Or did it just work? After which preparations, other than, sure, the drivers for the new hardware...

----------

## Hu

 *miroR wrote:*   

> It's not SSD's (the HDD's I gave above are already part of the future setup as they are of the current one, forgot to say that; all the other main hardware, will be new).

 I understood, but I wanted to point that this is bad practice.

 *miroR wrote:*   

> What brought you to conclusion that dd'ing is wasteful and even.harmful, although I won't be needing it, not yet, just curious, in case of SSD's?

 Quality SSDs know which parts of the drive have been written and which are free, then skip migrating data when a free section is first written.  If you use dd, you write to the entire partition, so none of it is considered free by the SSD.

----------

## miroR

Thanks, Hu.

Amyway, I'll report back how it went once I clone it.

Once I buy it...

So first, making the choice on the MBO, processor, DDR3 and graphics card.

Little in he way of certainty on a good choice (I don't follow trends)...

I mean, in the hope that others may benefit from my choice, I'll post my selection candidates here. I hope it's within the topic.

(I noticed, alas, too late only, there is also:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-46.html

maybe this part fits there better... but not sure about that either)

So, which of these MBO's:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme4/

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Pro3/

could be the best match for one of these processors (pls. see note below):

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/Pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx

better?

The note on processor I would like to get me.

I would prefer the "Energy Efficient" labeled one, but I'm afraid there aren't any to buy in Croatia...

Just as there are so few Phenom X6 at all... People getting really poor... I myself am spending the rest of my parents inheritance (after the neocommunist regime of Croatia ruined the rest of my chances for sustained non-profit activism in my own care for my country and my nation, through rigged judicial persecution)...

So the above question is really, which is of those X4 is the best fit (because X6 are not an option, and X2 is too little).

I'll go and study and search the net for more understanding, more reviews, and then I'm back.

----------

## miroR

Oh, well, of the main components, just the memory modules left to search and ponder over.

Unless, that is, the following choice some kind and knowledgeable reader deems should be adviced against:

MBO:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Pro3/

From among the Phenom CPU's I gave a link to above, I'll go for

AMD Phenom™ II X4 Processor 955

Graphics:

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/amd-radeon-hd-6000/hd-6570/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6570-overview.aspx#2

more precisely probably:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1087&pid=1241

The HDD's are the ones in the lshw -short I posted above, they're the only one component that's already new. 

and if anyone has any suggestions for the DDR3 memory modules, I'll be thankful!

Sure, I'll go and study:

... the link which I forgot where it was, or plain mistook that I had it...

Anyway, I got manuals a few at hands...

If I don't get any advice, this will hopefully serve as advice to other AMD users (to be) of a mistaken or right choice... Depends how it turns out...

----------

## miroR

Noo!

Now I see why the Pro3 is cheaper than the other boards!

In short, the memory I would be able to use with Pro3 are sooo limited, and none, I repeat, none, no such memory model and type, to be put in all the four slots! Extreme3 and Extreme4 offer a much much better choice of supported memory modules! Here:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/?cat=Memory

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme4/?cat=Memory

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Pro3/?cat=Memory

And that's not very complete info that Asrock gives us. There should be more, like timings, according to this guide:

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx

So I might be revising my choices...

Glad, dear reader, if I was of any use to you.

Oftentimes, on this forum, and generally in the GNU Linux world, so much we receive, and for free, of pure knowledge, that if I can give a little back to newer users, I'm happy! (I know tech info is searched for and found months and years later on...)

Anyone can advise on possibly Aus od MSI or some other equivalent being a better choice?

God, I'm spending the remains, that little which the regime has left me with after rather ugly political persecution...

----------

## Tony0945

I would go with 850 and run it at 3.2Ghz instead of 3.3. I like a cool running system. Otherwise the 975. I don't care for odd clock rates and prefer multiples of 200Mhz for RAM synchronization. YMMV.

Personally, I'm running a 1090T with the ondemand driver. It mostly runs at 800Mhz and switches quickly and smoothly if say I am doing a build. The Linux Cool n' Quiet driver works so much better than the Windoze XP driver. But you knew that.

A quick check for the 1090T shows it out of stock or unavailable at my favorite vendors. Might be available on eBay. I paid $174.99 last May.

I found the 955 and 965 still fopr sale. I'd go with the 3.4GHz for $5 more, even if money is tight. I might just buy one to replace an X3 while this socket is still avilable.

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I would go with 850 and run it at 3.2Ghz instead of 3.3.

 

So you mean, in the table in the link I gave above:

```
850    3.3 GHz    2MB       socket AM3    95W    45nm SOI 
```

That line, only at 3.2GHz. I see.

An idea worth considering! But, not available in Croatia.

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I like a cool running system. Otherwise the 975. I don't care for odd clock rates and prefer multiples of 200Mhz for RAM synchronization. YMMV.

 

I see. So:

```
975*    3.6 GHz    2MB    6MB    socket AM3    125W    45nm SOI 
```

But, again, no 975 Phenoms either available in Croatia at this time.

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Personally, I'm running a 1090T with the ondemand driver. It mostly runs at 800Mhz and switches quickly and smoothly if say I am doing a build. The Linux Cool n' Quiet driver works so much better than the Windoze XP driver. But you knew that.
> 
> A quick check for the 1090T shows it out of stock or unavailable at my favorite vendors. Might be available on eBay. I paid $174.99 last May.
> 
> I found the 955 and 965 still fopr sale. I'd go with the 3.4GHz for $5 more, even if money is tight. I might just buy one to replace an X3 while this socket is still avilable.

 

Thanks!

Really appreciate your advice.

No e-bay, meagre and thin here. Soon to be going hungry... Joking, maybe. Maybe not...

No way though could I afford $174 for just the CPU. Truly, I could if I went for one computer only, but I like having them do their own tasks each (like often two, even three TV-cards --old TV cards, but maintained, that is: cooled, well-- are in use, each in their own system...)

And I like cloning them. That's such useful thing! Such a time saver!

So 1090T or any of the X6 is not an option.

I'm afraid I'll have to live with the odd clock rates of 955 or 965.

And for sale there are here in Croatia. That's South-East of Europe, on the other, more beautiful coast of the Adriatic sea than Italy.

And, the market is so strange here. Even the market feels of corporate bullying and the dominant SuperPower which is your country, that is not leading the world well. Someone has to lead, and most people round the world still respect and feel for your country (IIUC), but, to lead well, and for the good of all is the only right way to lead... And the US is not behaving and leading for the good of all.

But I was saying, the market is so strange here. Never you know what'll be left for us to buy, and what will be lacking...

Anyway, what memory modules do you use/suggest?

----------

## Ant P.

If you're getting one of the newer Phenoms with the automatic turbo mode, don't bother comparing by the turbo speed numbers; they don't run at top speed unless you're doing heavily single-threaded loads.

I bought a 2.8GHz X3 720BE and got the 4th core for free with a BIOS upgrade. It's been running almost completely stable like that for over 3 years now, only gave me problems when I ran it overclocked with foldingathome for 2 weeks straight.

----------

## miroR

The night grew dark and deep in the meantime, in Europe. Mornin'! I'm back.

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> If you're getting one of the newer Phenoms with the automatic turbo mode, don't bother comparing by the turbo speed numbers; they don't run at top speed unless you're doing heavily single-threaded loads.

 

Will bear that in mind upon reading specs or reviews of concern. Currently only vaguely I understand. It's probably that which they state in the manuals and on their pages, such as http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme4/?cat=Memory]:

 *Quote:*   

> When overclocking, some AMD CPU models may not support DDR3 1600 MHz or higher frequency DIMMs

 

and above and below that line.

That sure in on memory (so I did get it vaguely really  :Embarassed:  , even though it is interrelated with proc speed...). OTOH, not much choice in this province of the Corporate & Soviet EU, so I'll go for the available 965/955 Phenom where I buy the rest of the stuff...

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> I bought a 2.8GHz X3 720BE

 

It's this one:

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=522

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> and got the 4th core for free with a BIOS upgrade.

 

That's great! Lucky you!

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> It's been running almost completely stable like that for over 3 years now, only gave me problems when I ran it overclocked with foldingathome for 2 weeks straight.

 

Oh, well, what more, after the 4th core for free would you expect!   :Razz: 

Anyway, Asrock seems fine for me, but I might better look into some Asus and MSI or whichever models, for comparison first.

The current candidates (other links already given above):

MBO:

Asrock Extreme4

CPU:

965

Graphics:

SAPPHIRE Ultimate HD 6570 1GB DDR3

Memory:

Kingston KHX1600C9D3K2/8G (2x4G)

www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/hyperx_us/partsinfo.asp?root=&ktcpartno=KHX1600C9D3K2/8G

or:

Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9G (4x4G)

http://www.corsair.com/memory/intel-memory-upgrades/quad-channel-intel-memory-upgrade-kits/vengeance-16gb-quad-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz16gx3m4x1600c9g.html

But first I go and look up comparison review which I yet have to find, btwn Asrock Extreme4 and competitors' models...

----------

## wcg

Memory speeds reference for AMD socket am3+ (and FM1,FM2) cpus:

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx

I have this memory in an Asrock 990FX Extreme4 with a

Phenom II 965: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233142

Works fine. Passed memtest86 on a Gentoo install CD with flying

colors at 1333mhz. memtest86 showed it was running in dual-channel

mode (interface to memory was 128-bit). I downclocked it to 1066mhz

in BIOS (see the Phenom II speeds in the AMD guide at the URL

above) to keep the cpu under warranty..

I expect that the Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz will be fine with any

of those motherboards. (Asrock has a qualified memory list linked

to their product pages for the different motherboard models.)

The Phenom II is an AMD K10 cpu. The Athlon X2 is K8. The standard

kernel (through 3.3.8 ) seems to class them both together for CFLAGS,

but for userspace "-march=native" will likely take advantage of extra

features available on the K10 architecture.

Your southbridge will be different, so you will want to adjust kernel

drivers (enable ahci support, no need for a separate codec driver

for hda intel sound, etc). The tg3 network driver for the Broadcom

ethernet chip on the Asrock motherboards works fine.

Asus has better documentation and more extensive, more

intelligible BIOS options, but they do not always work better.

(Like in BIOS Setup on the Extreme4, the options for "CPU overclock"

are "Manual Mode" and "Overclock." ??? Are not these the same

thing? Where is the "auto" option, which would mean "choose

the fastest stable clocking", and the "disable" option, which

would mean "do not overclock; use the AMD factory spec

clocking for this cpu"? It turns out that you want "manual mode"

if you do *not* want to overclock it, perhaps because you want

the cpu to stay under warranty for the whole 3 year warranty

period. The "overclock" option enables a step function overclocking

in "% of spec" steps.)

The Asus BIOS makes it far easier to understand what the various

options do exactly than this, but OTOH I tried this same cpu and

ram in an Asus M5A97 that I had to RMA for various issues that

made it unusable. I did not need to RMA the Extreme4, so far it

continues to work.

The AMD-supplied cpu cooler works fine in the cpu cooler framework

around the cpu socket on the 990FX Extreme4. I would suggest

cleaning the little pad of heat sink compound off of the cooler that

comes with a boxed AMD cpu and use your own heat sink compound

(so you do not find the cpu and heat sink glued together by the

heat sink compound when you go to pull the cpu and heat sink

and move them to a different motherboard).

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/What-is-the-Best-Way-to-Apply-Thermal-Grease-Part-1/1303/3

edit:

To answer the original question, your old userspace will probably run

on the new cpu, but you'll want to re-emerge it to get best performance.

For the kernels,  K8 kernels will probably boot on it, but the old kernels

will lack drivers for some of the new hardware. I would tend to do

the system cloning at filesystem level so I do not need to care

about differences in the old and new storage hardware, once the storage

is partitioned and formatted with filesystems.

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> ...[temporarily snipped]...
> 
> The AMD-supplied cpu cooler works fine in the cpu cooler framework
> 
> around the cpu socket on the 990FX Extreme4. I would suggest
> ...

 

The reason I snipped those, is I have to postpone, as they require hours of study for me to understand and use your experience and advice to my best. Limited user capabilities and understanding here.

OTOH, that is what the seller in store didn't make clear (he did suggest that I buy the silver compound, but I didn't figure out it was a hint in that direction), and your advice is late for first installation.

I mean, the system works, I just built it (incompletely, but I built it), and I'm in the BIOS.

So at the time, I can only thank you for fine obviously expert advice.

And I have some more building (there're future clones, probably two, to be built as well, with same model hardware)...

First I needed to get the system together.

Unfortunately, or maybe not, I already bought a pair, 2x4G of Kingston that I linked to above.

But I can regard it as lost investment (it is modest loss), or swap them, and go for the Corsair, if there is strong advantage in performance with Corsair in comparison to the Kingston? 

Is it?

The other issues, I don't fully understand, and have to build the system first.

I thank you, and will look up in intervals of hours for your possible answer on whether Corsair is much better choice than Kingston.

Thank you, wcg!

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> ...[snip]...
> 
> To answer the original question, your old userspace will probably run
> 
> on the new cpu, but you'll want to re-emerge it to get best performance.
> ...

 

Edit, start.

Sorry for inconsistent reply. Really tired, and with my mind in the building of the hardware, not yet in the kernel.

On the storage level, no difference. HDD is already part of the new setup, and the only same item in the old and the new. Because I did my cloning from the old RAID on 6-7 ys old Seagate/Western Digital HDDs before this transition onto new MBO/CPU. I did that cloning on filesystem level, true, I rsynced since that is the most advanced way, I believe.

Edit, end.

Since I hope this could also be a thread useful for other GNU Gentoo users, esp. the even less experienced than me, I logged in, maybe last time tonight (a province of Corporate and Soviet EU is where I live. night here), and this time from my new setup.

I'm on sysresccd from USB stick, it workd just fine.

We, I could bet, will witness what only GNU Gentoo can do, and that is, I have the same GNU Gentoo Linux installation since 2008, plus regular and sometimes less regular updates, of course.

I could bet, will witness that my 2008 system installed on old AMD64 hardware will, with little configuration work, a little reemerging by portage, run just perfectly on my new system.

Sure, I will have to take more time, since I am just intermediate in my abilities here.

So, this is now, fro, lve sysresccd  (http://www.sysresccd.org/) the output of 

# lshw -short 

```
H/W path                 Device     Class       Description

===========================================================

                                    system      To Be Filled By O.E.M. (To Be Filled By O.E

/0                                  bus         970 Extreme4

/0/4                                processor   AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor

/0/4/5                              memory      512KiB L1 cache

/0/4/6                              memory      2MiB L2 cache

/0/4/7                              memory      6MiB L3 cache

/0/10                               memory      8GiB System Memory

/0/10/0                             memory      DIMM Synchronous [empty]

/0/10/1                             memory      4GiB DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/10/2                             memory      DIMM Synchronous [empty]

/0/10/3                             memory      4GiB DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/0                                memory      64KiB BIOS

/0/1                                processor   

/0/2                                processor   

/0/3                                processor   

/0/100                              bridge      RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port

/0/100/2                            bridge      RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp po

/0/100/2/0                          display     RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]

/0/100/2/0.1                        display     RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]

/0/100/9                            bridge      RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp po

/0/100/9/0                          bus         ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

/0/100/9/0/0             usb9       bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/9/0/1             usb8       bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/a                            bridge      RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port

/0/100/a/0                          bus         ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

/0/100/a/0/0             usb11      bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/a/0/1             usb10      bus         xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/11                           storage     SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode

/0/100/12                           bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

/0/100/12/1              usb4       bus         OHCI Host Controller

/0/100/12.2                         bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

/0/100/12.2/1            usb1       bus         EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/13                           bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

/0/100/13/1              usb5       bus         OHCI Host Controller

/0/100/13.2                         bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

/0/100/13.2/1            usb2       bus         EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/13.2/1/3          scsi6      storage     Flash Voyager

/0/100/13.2/1/3/0.0.0    /dev/sdb   disk        8120MB SCSI Disk

/0/100/13.2/1/3/0.0.0/1  /dev/sdb1  volume      5245MiB Windows FAT volume

/0/100/13.2/1/3/0.0.0/2  /dev/sdb2  volume      2403MiB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/14                           bus         SBx00 SMBus Controller

/0/100/14.1                         storage     SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

/0/100/14.2                         multimedia  SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

/0/100/14.3                         bridge      SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

/0/100/14.4                         bridge      SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

/0/100/14.5                         bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

/0/100/14.5/1            usb6       bus         OHCI Host Controller

/0/100/15                           bridge      SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE p

/0/100/15/0              eth0       network     88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

/0/100/15.2                         bridge      SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

/0/100/15.2/0                       bus         VT6315 Series Firewire Controller

/0/100/15.3                         bridge      SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

/0/100/15.3/0            eth1       network     RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet 

/0/100/16                           bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

/0/100/16/1              usb7       bus         OHCI Host Controller

/0/100/16.2                         bus         SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

/0/100/16.2/1            usb3       bus         EHCI Host Controller

/0/101                              bridge      Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configu

/0/102                              bridge      Family 10h Processor Address Map

/0/103                              bridge      Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

/0/104                              bridge      Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

/0/105                              bridge      Family 10h Processor Link Control

/0/5                     scsi0      storage     

/0/5/0.0.0               /dev/sda   disk        1TB ST1000VM002-9ZL1

/0/5/0.0.0/1             /dev/sda1  volume      5119KiB BIOS Boot partition

/0/5/0.0.0/2             /dev/sda2  volume      250MiB EFI partition

/0/5/0.0.0/3             /dev/sda3  volume      26GiB EXT4 volume

/0/5/0.0.0/4             /dev/sda4  volume      835GiB EFI partition

/0/5/0.0.0/5             /dev/sda5  volume      70GiB data partition

```

Cheers!

Edit start.

There is no RAID here. That is not the aim. This is not my complete system setup.

Also, for reasons that wcg suggested in his post above, I'll even yet take the CPU out and line it properly with silver compound... And there'll be RAID of three HDD's like that one...

Good night (I guess...)

Edit end.

----------

## wcg

[dram manufacturer]

The Kingston DDR-3 may work fine. I first ordered the Corsair Vengeance

1866mhz because it was on the Asus M5A97 approved list, the manufacturer

has a good reputation for quality control, and the price was not unreasonable

compared to other brands also on the Asus approved list for that motherboard.

The 1866mhz rating allows some headroom to run it faster with

newer cpus (or with the Phenom II overclocked) if there is ever

a need for that.

As it turns out, it works fine on the Asrock 990FX Extreme4, too.

[heatsink compound]

I first installed the cpu on the M5A97, using the AMD heatsink and fan

that came with the cpu. The AMD heatsink for the Phenom II came with

a pad of heatsink compound pre-applied to the bottom of the heatsink.

I used that.

The motherboard had defects. After half a day, I needed to pull

the heatsink and cpu so that I could return the motherboard and

get a different one. I loosened the clips, pulled on the heatsink,

and the cpu came out of the cpu socket without opening it first

(a ZIF socket, with the little swing arm on the side to clamp and unclamp

the cpu pins in the socket).

The cpu and heatsink were glued together by the original heat sink

compound. I could not leave them that way, because there would not

be clearance for the swing arm on the side of the cpu ZIF socket

on a new motherboard.

The solution was to heat them up to loosen the original AMD heatsink

compound, but not enough to damage the cpu (setting them on

a stove or hot plate burner would be unsafe, for example). The AMD

heat sink has a copper bar on the bottom of it that directly contacts

the top of the cpu and that sticks out past the edges of the cpu when

installed. I used a heat gun (like a handheld hair dryer but gets hotter

faster) and heated up that copper bar on the bottom of the heatsink

enough to loosen the original heatsink compound, which allowed me

to separate the cpu and heatsink. I cleaned the original heatsink

compound off of the cpu and heatsink with electrical contact cleaner

(evaporates really quickly, leaves no film on the surface) and a

soft cloth.

I used a pea-sized dab of this stuff when I reinstalled

the cpu and heatsink in a new motherboard:

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AS-CMQ2-27G

(There may be heatsink compounds available with higher thermal

conductivity than that one, but that compound is non-conductive,

so it cannot short anything out even if some drips onto

the motherboard unnoticed, and the price was reasonable.)

To summarize:

I do not think you necessarily need to exchange the Kingston

dram for the Corsair dram (I have had many Kingston simms

and dimms on many different motherboards, and I have never

had one fail before it became obsolete). I simply have personal

experience with Corsair Vengeance DDR-3 dimms on that motherboard,

and they work without problems. The heatsinks on the dimms are not

a problem when inserting or removing the dimms from their sockets.

The AMD-supplied heatsink compound probably works ok as far as

maintaining good thermal conduction between the cpu and heatsink.

It is simply unnecessarily annoying if you need to pull the cpu and

move it to a different motherboard. Users who have a new AMD cpu

and heatsink can preempt that problem by removing the supplied heatsink

compound from the heatsink and replacing it with their own choice

of heatsink compound when installing the cpu and cpu cooler

for the first time.

It seems as though you have the system cloning well in hand.

If kernels compiled with K8 compiler flags will run on K10 cpus,

then userspace (glibc, bash, gcc, xorg, and so on) compiled

with K8 compiler flags will run on those cpus, too. (You can

update userspace to K10 compiler flags for better performance

at your leisure.)

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [dram manufacturer]
> 
> ...[snip]...
> 
> I do not think you necessarily need to exchange the Kingston
> ...

 

I was able to return Kingston and refund. Bought Corsair, because could get 4x4G, 16GB total, as I know RAM is intrinsic for performance.

But first. I apologize for incomplete replies to people who gave opinion and advice previously (some of which I need hours to sufficiently grasp).

wcg, your advice on heat compound removal and reapplication, and the links you gave is warmly recommended to anyone in situation like mine! I did all the reading of, here's the link you gave. because I deem it is very important:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/What-is-the-Best-Way-to-Apply-Thermal-Grease-Part-1/1303/3

(sure, you need the entire tutorial and the other ones tutorials advised for you there).

Some of the other advice that Hu and Ant P. gave, though, are not yet urgent for me.

Because I got four same hardware (some hardware items wouldn't matter being similar instead of same, such as HDD's and graphics) systems fully, or nearly fully installed. 

That I believe that my kind readers will understand that it has been a rather huge and somewhat unnerverving, occasionally excruciatingly so, task for a DIY weekend enthusiast like me...

But I wanted to tell the audience that the system just worked as it was.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> ...[snip]...
> 
> It seems as though you have the system cloning well in hand.

 

Sure! But I have to note, actually, that this is the second part of my hardware upgrade. The first part, moving onto new HDD SATA3 1TB 6GB/s disks from 5-6 ys old HDD raid setup, is best looked into from here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-920644-start-25.html#7147432

 *wcg wrote:*   

> If kernels compiled with K8 compiler flags will run on K10 cpus,
> 
> then userspace (glibc, bash, gcc, xorg, and so on) compiled
> 
> with K8 compiler flags will run on those cpus, too. (You can
> ...

 

Right! The system just worked as it was, as it was installed previously on the old hardeware...

```
 # uname -r

3.6.3-hardened-121031_1100

 #
```

The 121031_1100 stands for local version of `date +%y%m%d_%H`

Small things were a matter of fixing at first. Such as,

in the old .config:

```
CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2
```

needed be set to 4, and such other small issues were, and still are there.

Before I go and fix one more urgent issue, I would like to give a link on these forums to possible newbies reading this, where I explain how I dd backup my system (which same image can be used for restoring the system, as well as for cloning the system onto another box):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-704911-highlight-.html#6794280

There you just search for dd if you need quick relevant insight.

Now, for even newbies, I believe that my following statement will be understandable.

I have already perfectly successfully cloned onto one of the other boxes, the most freshly emerge-updated of the systems.

dd image making/restoring/cloning (where applicable, such as old fashioned HDD, not SSD), is a marvel!

Sure, changes particular to the original system, such as settings in the /etc/hosts  /etc/fstab,  /etc/conf.d/net and the like, do need to be taken from the old, say backed up /etc.

It is also useful for the saving of bandwith to the servers. More than one system, only one rsync'ing for all the other systems! 

These are the beauties that I don't think all OS's can offer you. That's GNU Gentoo linux which I like!

I can't get into too many details on any other matters touched in this thread because of one particular issue, that is broader, possibly, actually which doesn't anymore belong here, and which is urgent...

And for that issue, I have to do some more searching and testing and possibly ask for help on ffmpeg or mencoder mailing lists.

Namely, the issue is these:

```
mencoder tv:// -profile mpeg4_capt  -profile mpeg4_capt_MP3  -o Compo_`date +%y%m%d_%H%M`.avi

```

and:

```
mencoder tv:// -profile mpeg4_capt_HaupP  -o Compo_`date +%y%m%d_%H%M`.avi

```

where,

in ~/.mplayer/mencoder.conf :

```
[mpeg4_capt]

profile-desc="mpeg4 capture"

tv=input=1:driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:normid=3:input=1:alsa=1:adevice=hw.0,2:audiorate=48000:amode=1:width=768:height=576

ovc=lavc=1

#nosound=1

lavcopts=vcodec=mpeg4:autoaspect=1:vqscale=4:vb_strategy=1:vmax_b_frames=2:mbd=0:turbo=1

vf=softskip,harddup

mc=0

[mpeg4_capt_HaupP]

profile-desc="mpeg4 capture"

tv=input=1:driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:normid=3:input=1:alsa=1:adevice=hw.1,0:audiorate=48000:amode=1:width=768:height=576

ovc=lavc=1

lavcopts=vcodec=mpeg4:autoaspect=1:vqscale=4:vb_strategy=1:vmax_b_frames=2:mbd=0:turbo=1

vf=softskip,harddup

mc=0

oac=mp3lame=1

lameopts=cbr=1:preset=standard

[mpeg4_capt_MP3]

profile=mpeg4_capt_MP3

oac=mp3lame=1

lameopts=cbr=1:preset=standard

```

don't work yet, or don't work reliably, for some reason.

The problem is, if I don't make it in time (only a few hours left for me to catch replays), I'll have lost an important show or twh  that audience in Croatia are waiting for me to put on my Youtube channel (http://www.youtube.com/user/miroR2 -- search for ENGLISH to find a few of my works for intl audience) (and which I have permit for).

I promise I'll try and come back and reply to the remaining issues, and give a final report, because I believe in GNU Linux, as community, and like if I can give a little back for all that I received!

God bless!

Miroslav Rovis

m.rovis@inet.hr

miro.rovis@gmail.com

01 660 2633

091 266 0202

#===      osuđen:     ===#

http://www.croatiafidelis.hr/Miroslav_Rovis_politicki_progon/

#===    pravomoćno!   ===#

http://www.exDeo.com

http://groups.google.com/group/croatian-news/

http://www.youtube.com/user/miroR2

nije moj profil, ali do siečnja 2012., a i kasnije, tamo postavljah:

http://www.youtube.com/user/prosvjednikkrcmarek

Ima nešto i ovdje:

http://vimeo.com/user9621785

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/

----------

## miroR

 *miroR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...[snip]...
> 
> ...the issue is these:
> ...

 

There I made some progress in regard to this issue, but I'm moving too slowly.

Here:

http://ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2012-November/010896.html

also sent query to:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=509334CB.2060402%40inet.hr&forum_name=alsa-user

and plan to send the query to mencoder users mailing list.

But this could so well be udev related!

I am emerge -qavtuDN --keep-going @world on my cloned system (never any difference btwn clones in the sense of defects related to the cloning)... Maybe it solves itself?

I can tell I got, say all devices under:

/proc/asound/

root wheel owned, and as common user, I am not in the weel

```
# cat /etc/group | grep wheel

wheel:x:10:root

#
```

But what do I know... I can't read all those manuals that take days to read... now...

----------

## Tony0945

I find that I have fewer problems in general with:

```
emerge -auvND --with-bdeps=y --keep-going world
```

But when changing processor I do:

```
emerge -ea world
```

I didn't find -q in the man page. quiet?

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I didn't find -q in the man page. quiet?

 

Pasting over from man emerge

```
       --quiet [ y | n ] (-q short option)
```

How did you search?   :Wink: 

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I find that I have fewer problems in general with:
> 
> ```
> emerge -auvND --with-bdeps=y --keep-going world
> ```
> ...

 

That was the advice I was needing!

Thanx!

But I hit a snag that took me half the day. Up until now.

It's this:

http://www.mail-archive.com/kernel-testers@vger.kernel.org/msg08259.html

which could and could be not an issue that translates into something to the effect of:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796145

In effect, this is what I would get with the new:

linux-3.6.4-hardened

kernel (was there for less than a day, already 3.6..5 is out). I would get:

```
PANIC: early exception 08 rip 246:10 error 815e6e31 cr2 0
```

or;

```
PANIC: early exception 0f rip 10:ffffffff815e6e31 error 0 cr2 0
```

and those lines are manually copied over since they sure mean NO BOOT...

Let's see if it's the kernel's fault or if I have badder issue at hand... (I mean I sure am compiling the new kernel.)

And than I back the system up and do as Tony0945 kindly advised me to do!

----------

## miroR

 *miroR wrote:*   

> But I hit a snag that took me half the day. Up until now.
> 
> It's this:
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/kernel-testers@vger.kernel.org/msg08259.html
> ...

 

Yup! I passed the early exception panic dread, so that was probably an issue solved in 3.6.5, but I seem not to have made my init right. I got dropped into rescue_shell, more or less like the init you can see (only no crypting):

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Root_filesystem_over_LVM2,_DM-Crypt_and_RAID#Initram

But that is lesser dread.

----------

## miroR

 *miroR wrote:*   

> ...I passed the early exception panic dread, so that was probably an issue solved in 3.6.5, but I seem not to have made my init right. I got dropped into rescue_shell, more or less like the init you can see (only no crypting):
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Root_filesystem_over_LVM2,_DM-Crypt_and_RAID#Initram
> 
> But that is lesser dread.

 

There were just devices missing in /dev, as I hurriedly, without much thinking, followed the instructions in the above link.

All is well again.

```
# uname -r

3.6.5-hardened-121103_1700

#
```

Now will be going over the entire thread, because some of the advice given earlier when I wasn't yet able to understand is looming a little clearer...

More time to go.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> Pasting over from man emerge
> 
> Code:	
> 
>        --quiet [ y | n ] (-q short option)	
> ...

 

man emerge

I must really need that cataract operation!

Can't help with the kernel problem, I run gentoo-sources, not hardened.

I remembered another tip.

When changing architecture a lot it can help to run the man -ea world after booting from the system rescue CD and chrooting to the hard drive. This ensures the kernel image in memory is arch OK.

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pasting over from man emerge
> 
> Code:	
> 
>        --quiet [ y | n ] (-q short option)	
> ...

 

I also have poor eyesight, I couldn't read a thing or very very enlarged only, with one eye, and the other is far below average esp. for closer objects. I'm so called "farsighted".

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Can't help with the kernel problem, I run gentoo-sources, not hardened.
> 
> I remembered another tip.
> 
> When changing architecture a lot it can help to run the man -ea world after booting from the system rescue CD and chrooting to the hard drive. This ensures the kernel image in memory is arch OK.

 

I don't get it.

I see:

```
# man -ea world
```

What would that do? I doesn't fit your explanation.

----------

## miroR

Way up:

 *wcg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

 *wcg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...enable ahci support, no need for a separate codec driver
> 
> for hda intel sound...

 

True. sata3 6Gb/s there. Sound fine (except for an issue seemingly with pulseaudio:

http://ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2012-November/010896.html).

 *wcg wrote:*   

> The tg3 network driver for the Broadcom
> 
> ethernet chip on the Asrock motherboards works fine.

 

No. Not this Asrock board, lspci:

```
...

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

...
```

I compiled r8169 and have it as module:

```
/lib/modules/3.6.5-hardened-121103_1700/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko
```

But I haven't compiled USB3 support in the kernel yet. I think it's this that I'm selecting:

```
│     <*>   xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

 *wcg wrote:*   

> The Phenom II is an AMD K10 cpu. The Athlon X2 is K8. The standard
> 
> kernel (through 3.3.8 ) seems to class them both together for CFLAGS,
> 
> but for userspace "-march=native" will likely take advantage of extra
> ...

 

Like how? In the /etc/make.conf (BTW, I tried to move to new standard and moved that file to /etc/portage/make.conf, along with moving /etc/make.profile/ to /etc/portage/make.profile, but it wouldn't work, like dispatch-conf or etc-update worked on those in /etc only) I currently have:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You              

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.                                     

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

So should I change the first line to:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

 *wcg wrote:*   

> Your southbridge will be different, so you will want to adjust kernel drivers (enable ahci support...

 

I got, in Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers:

```
     <*>   AHCI SATA support
```

and I now understand that the sata controler is the southbridge' affair.

The Asrock 970 Extreme4 manual states:

```
- Northbridge: AMD 970

- Southbridge: AMD SB950
```

and from lspci there is no 970, even with " -v -v":

```
# lspci -v -v  | grep 970

#
```

I guess this is northbridge and southbridge are some of these:

```

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

02:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

```

I got that, and it's really complete, from plain (no "-v") lspci, with this command that ruled out the TV card chip (Conexant), the Marvell chip which is on small PCI-e board, the VIA VT6315 Firewire Controller, the RTL Ethernet chipset and the Turks Sapphire card, and its chip RD890, and the Intel HDA audio, with this command line:

```
 # lspci   | grep -v Conexant | grep -v Marvell | grep -v VT6315 | grep -v RTL | grep -v Turks | grep -v RD890 | grep -v Intel 
```

Actually I don't find much, and I can't see what else I might be missing:

```
# pwd

/usr/src/linux

#
```

Searches like this one:

```
grep -ri SB9  ./ | grep -vi USB | grep -vi PSB
```

don't return anything related.

And I searched too much to little avail.

Sure, because I forgot that lshw gives the other view than lspci on those. 

Rereading previous posts, the those SB and NB (no "nb" there, but the "bridge      Family 10h Processor" lines) is visibe above in my post from:

Tue Oct 30, 2012 12:31 am.

I don't know what else I might be missing. Btwn the old and the now compiling version only USB3 driver (if my guess is correct, which it probably is), is different:

```
# diff .config .config.old 

55c55

< CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-121103_1900"

---

> CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-121103_1700"

2718,2719c2718

< CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

< # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

---

> # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

#
```

Regarding some of the other advice, which is all clearer now that I'm getting familiar with the new hardware, I might only be using it when over or underclocking and tweaking DRAM. I wish this hardware would last me like the old one, for several years.

I'll be back to report how it went. Allow more time pls.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> I don't get it.
> 
> I see:
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

Should have been "emerge -ea world".  Sorry for the typo.  

I recall changing form k8 to k10. That was from an Athlon II X2 (Newcastle?) to Phenom II X6 (Deneb). I used the emerge -ea world. Don't recall any problems, but it took a long time with nearly a thousand packages installed.

Another time I changed from i686 to K6. In that case I had a lot of crashes because the K6 doesn't run all i686 opcodes. Booting an old system rescue CD (i386 or i486, I don't remember which) and using distcc helped.

----------

## wcg

AMD 900 series chipsets:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_900_chipset_series

(See the note at the bottom of the document above

about HPET/MSI and SATA/MSI issues.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_Signaled_Interrupts

)

I do not know if the kernel has workarounds for the SATA/MSI

issues on these chipsets that would prevent them from 

misbehaving with 4+ sata drive raid arrays.

I use this in /etc/portage/make.profile (my /etc/make.profile is now

a symbolic link to that file):

```

CHOST=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -ggdb -Wall"

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS -fpermissive"

LDFLAGS="$LDFLAGS -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="splitdebug"

```

(The debugging flags are my own choice. The system is fast enough

with them enabled, and I do not have to rebuild anything to get

a backtrace of a reproducible bug from gdb. The one thing that -ggdb

and splitdebug seem to miss is debugging versions of gcc builtins,

like libgcc_s.so.1. So one sometimes gets a "no debug symbols"

in places in a gdb backtrace when it is looking for some symbol

in the binary being debugged that happens to be a reference to

a function in libgcc_s.so.1. In those cases the debug information

is simply not there for gdb to display with splitdebug enabled

at emerge time. Hopefully what went wrong happened before or

after that position in the code. The -O2 may seem a little radical

for debugging, but one can usually see in the gdb output where

a symbol is missing that is actually in the source code simply

because gcc optimized it away, and that way gdb is tracing

the exact same instruction sequences that produced the bug

in the first place.)

Note that mplayer stable was updated in the last couple of weeks

from mplayer-1.0_rc4_[dated version] to mplayer-1.1-r1, so your

old and newly merged versions of it probably do not match.

I do not know what all was changed. It looks like one thing it

did was split out mpg123 support from an embedded-into-mplayer

version to using a shared system mpg123 library. The newer

mplayer required mpg123 as a dependency, and the newer

mplayer binary is considerably smaller than the previous

version (around 275k vs around 850k on my system). An ffmpeg

update (stable version) was merged at the same time.

----------

## wcg

So you have a Realtek ethernet chip on an Extreme4? All of the Asrock

motherboards that I looked at descriptions of had the Broadcom chip.

I guess I didn't go back far enough in the models to see any models

with an onboard Realtek ethernet chip.

I actually do have a Realtek codec on board as part of the onboard

audio, though. I did not page down far enough in the hda-intel

options to see that the driver for it was still enabled the last time

I ran make menuconfig. I tried the onboard audio using the generic

codec driver, and alsamixer only showed the master and pcm volume

controls. With the Realtek codec driver (and quirks) enabled, alsamixer

shows controls for master, headphones, pcm, front, mikes, surround,

etc. I looked for the codec chip when installing the motherboard,

but IIRC it was under one of the chipset heatsinks somewhere,

and I could not see what codec the on-board sound was using.

I also tried to disable hpet support in the kernel, thinking about

the comments referencing hpet/MSI quirks in the Wikipedia description

of the AMD 9xx chipsets, but disabling the kernel option for the

hpet device only disables the userspace interface to hpet devices,

/dev/hpet. dmesg showed that the kernel was still seeing and

enabling an hpet device, probably for the use of kernel drivers

(who would be expected to know about quirks relative to the

use of hpet devices on particular chipsets).

Also, I happened to go into BIOS setup again on the 990FX Extreme4

to see if the iommu was really enabled. I noticed that there are not

one but two separate "cpu overclock" menu selections, on the

same page of the BIOS setup display but in different sections,

more or less.

The first one  has the "manual mode" or "overclock" choice

(the one where I would expect to see "disable" as an option,

which unfortunately is not there). The second cpu overclock

menu item has "auto" and "manual mode" options. Selecting

"manual mode" on that second overclock menu item causes

three more menu items to appear for adjusting various

clock speeds on peripheral buses, etc.

(I don't care about all that "virtual hot-rodding". I don't play

games on this motherboard, I don't count fps, etc. I simply

want it to run until I don't need it anymore. If I don't fall asleep

at the keyboard waiting for a kernel to compile, it is fast enough.)

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> If I don't fall asleep
> 
> at the keyboard waiting for a kernel to compile, it is fast enough.

 

Amen

----------

## miroR

First a quick note (I intended it to be quick, but I see it's not such quick note, indeed) why I'm late, for which I'm sorry!

An issue I had upon hotswapping/hotplugging ...

4 systems each with 3 HDD 1TB raid5 on it, 3 of which 4 systems is now with 3xHDD Seagate SATA st1000vm002 (Pipeline Series, 5900 rpm, truly silent), and one is not... It is not because this is, as I try to point out, a province of very whimsical Corporate and Soviet EU, and that is all for short, long explanation would be too long....

So, one is not, since it will yet in this story end up differently, because having waited too long, last attempt I made while still waiting, was, I said, what do I do, I don't feel like rsync-cloning my systems when dd cloning is cleaner and much simpler... With dd'ing which is straigtforward and actually quick in comparison to rsync'ing, I only need changing hostnames and network address stuff, and all is just fine...

And missing 3 HDD to have 4 times 3HDD raids in my 4 systems, and having only one spare HDD (we're talking all st1000vm002 so far) I embarked on removing one HDD from raid5 on one system, and installing it (970 Extreme4 supports hotplugging/hotswapping) on a system that had rsync-cloned old system (some two weeks old) on it, and likewise on yet another.

Now all the systems had the ability to be simply cloned (anyone looking for info about cloning, there I gave a link in a previous post of this thread to how I do it)...

And I cloned them.

So they got the ability to be cloned and were cloned, and I got paranoia and anxiety... once I cloned them

Because I didn't anymore feel safe with my 4 raid5 systems of which 3 were degraded!

 :Embarassed: 

So I had to make another search for the desired Pipeline Series Seagate 1T, but in this province of the Corp. & Sov. EU. no such thing there for me...

So I went for the standard st1000dm003 Seagate 1T, the exact missing number of 3 of them.

But, knowing that it's best to have exactly same models in raids, I decided to do the hotswapping a few more times (just go and figure how many is necessary and how many times I needed to wait for the raids to resync!...) and have all the Pipiline Seagates in the three and these standard Seagates in one single box...

Which would be fine, if human imperfection and design insufficiency weren't to interfere...

And upon doing it on one of the boxes, I made a journey in such way as to find myself in the position to examine and, hesitatingly and with some amount of horror and a touch of despair, investigate whether the "--run" and "--force" options of mdadm do what the "man mdadm" says they do...

 :Shocked: 

Get my drift?

Know what I'm talking about...?

Dear Lord, that would have been a loss!

What happened is, the Extreme4 has a peculiar positioned SATA connectors, on the side, which is good for some, but not good for all MBO's, and unable to stuck one more necessary SATA male connector in the female on the MBO, I unstuck one of only two SATA connectors of the two HDD's of an array of three HDD's (actually partitions are in array, but I'm simplifying here)... of which array of three disks one disk was already missing!

A raid left to run from what it had copied over into RAM, actually a dead RAID.

You can imagine how I felt...

The system was still running, you know?

And... The RAM being already plentiful, so shutdown was nearly entirely software, the stopping of services and all...

With raid6 I had already had similar experience:

http://forum.cgsecurity.org/phpBB3/post438.html

There's not much there to explain about this dreadful adventure.

Just, this time around, I can simply tell you that, because I don't anymore even remember the exact command that I used, because I had issues with testing Corsair DDR3 memory modules later (protracted issue), so I forgot all the circumstances, but the manual says it right...

So I can just tell you that the options --run and/or --force do work, and that system of mine is still fine.. as well as the others...

In short, I got the raid started on those two HDD's, because the --run option made mdadm decide to consider the unstuck HDD as clean, as it seems to have been, because I still haven't found anything broken/missing/whatnot in the raid5 partitions of it.

I intend to relate the issue with the memory modules but this adventure with the raid5 unstuck I felt I needed to relate to you for completeness.

I do admire that great mdadm GNU Linux program, Neil Brown and company do it just fine, really!

Now I need to go over Tony0945's and especially wcg's replies and see where I got to delve deeper yet, and then I have the Corsair issue to recount.

Cheers!

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I don't get it.
> 
> I see:
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

I get that (similar to my upgrade, except I am upgradiing from Athlon I series.

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Another time I changed from i686 to K6. In that case I had a lot of crashes because the K6 doesn't run all i686 opcodes. Booting an old system rescue CD (i386 or i486, I don't remember which) and using distcc helped.

 

I get that too, approximately, just what is distcc . Oh, Isee:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distcc

Great!

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> AMD 900 series chipsets:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_900_chipset_series
> 
> (See the note at the bottom of the document above
> ...

 

You gave me extra homework again!

But I'll have to cut corners.

I've been missing in recent about two weeks with what I regularly posted and people in Croatia are waiting for on my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/miroR2

I'll have to leave the debugging out. I like computing, I'd like to program, but my contemporary history in video collecting (that's how I view news and documentaries) and planning on making my own stuff is stronger desire in me.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (The debugging flags are my own choice. The system is fast enough
> 
> with them enabled, and I do not have to rebuild anything to get
> ...

 

Great, but too costly for me, timewise, to learn that much.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that mplayer stable was updated in the last couple of weeks
> 
> from mplayer-1.0_rc4_[dated version] to mplayer-1.1-r1, so your
> ...

 

That is great. I always liked mplayer.

And mencoder is still the best option, I believe I came to know, for capturing on old Hauppauge composite input, which is what I do (also use satellite and DVB-T input --plain Kaffeine is my best friend there--, I distribute these on three Hauppauge cards, in three of the boxes, currently.

```
# mplayer --version

Unknown option on the command line: --version

Error parsing option on the command line: --version

MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

#
```

and I am next to do emerge... 

I'm thinking about emerge -ea as Tony0945 advised.

True, that would be 1290 packages to install. On the other hand, I guess the flags above is first, than only emerge -ea. Would really taka a longish time...   :Mad: 

But, what do I clone my systems for if not to use ones that are not in maintenance mode? Right?

Oh, I not done with your teachiing me yet... I'll go and do my homework now. Actually after I reply to the other post of yours that is left.

Cheers!

Actually, one thing here first, both for the Tony0945 and your attention.

Sine, IMO the flags above is first, than only emerge -ea. and since I have to leave debugging out, and have two peers/senior to use advice from...

Since I have the occasion, what would your flags above without debug translate into?

Alse, if there is a safer option to use, and you don't mind my asking, let me know.

I want to be on the relatively safe side.

Let me explain, I am on the testing ~amd64 branch, so I don't mean completely safe, but I'd call it balanced safe side...

I am writing this before I do my homework, so I may myself know more than now later, but...

Currently, as I posted my flags here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940916.html#7176772, without comments they are still:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

You have as in the beginning of this post, above, and I copy only differences from my flags (only one line is same, actually):

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -ggdb -Wall"

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS -fpermissive"

LDFLAGS="$LDFLAGS -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="splitdebug"

```

So if I just change your gdb containing line into:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall"
```

and leave out:

```
FEATURES="splitdebug"
```

, would I be fine to use your setup.

I won't just go on and do it.

I am now soon to read where you pointed me to, and other places possibly...

(P.S. I looked up your other post, and can only declare I need another look to reply well. I don't figure out all the talk, yet. Haven't even beein into manual mode in my 970 Extreme4 in any detail, yet, and iommu and hpet are still unknown personalities to me.

One is, as already stated, to be introduced to me on one of the wikipedia pages.

Cheers!)

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> I also tried to disable hpet support in the kernel, thinking about
> 
> the comments referencing hpet/MSI quirks in the Wikipedia description
> 
> of the AMD 9xx chipsets, but disabling the kernel option for the
> ...

 

Interesting.

My MBO ships with Advanced ACPI HPET (IIRC, can't go in again now) set to disabled.

Anyway, I remember downloading Flash BIOS and trying to flash it with Rufus disk (IIRC), and it said:

Version (or similar word) mismatch. ...Not recommended...

And the version of my BIOS that it reported I did made myself to remember:

2.39

while available from Asrock is:

2.20

Oh, well

 *wcg wrote:*   

> Also, I happened to go into BIOS setup again on the 990FX Extreme4
> 
> to see if the iommu was really enabled.

 

I found it under Northbridge, was disabled. and I enabled it.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> I noticed that there are not
> 
> one but two separate "cpu overclock" menu selections, on the
> 
> same page of the BIOS setup display but in different sections,
> ...

 

I really have to leave out even modest overclocking for now, no time. Sticking with the defaults in the MBO as far as OC goes.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> (I don't care about all that "virtual hot-rodding". I don't play
> 
> games on this motherboard, I don't count fps, etc. I simply
> 
> want it to run until I don't need it anymore. If I don't fall asleep
> ...

 

Sure enough!

Anyway, I went through and have now a basic, or should I admit vague to rudimentary only, understanding of IOMMU, HPET, MSI and friends.

----------

## miroR

 *miroR wrote:*   

>  *wcg wrote:*   
> 
> I use this in /etc/portage/make.profile (my /etc/make.profile is now
> 
> a symbolic link to that file):
> ...

 

From:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7179816.html#7179816

I went on:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

and then found rather simplistic suggestion:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Athlon_X2_7x50.2C_Phenom_X3.2FX4.2C_Phenom_II.2C_Athlon_II_X2.2FX3.2FX4.2C_Turion_II

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

I might go for it, if I don't learn better.

EDIT: Yeah. path of least resistance, the easy way out. Unless I get a good reasno, I'll go with the flow.

Waiting a few hours for replies, then adopting these flags and  doing emerge -ea!

----------

## wcg

[-march=]

"-march=amdfam10" is what you should get from "-march=native"

with a Phemon II. If you do not do debugging with gdb, you can

leave out -ggdb and Features="splitdebug". (Did I post the gentoo

wiki link explaining these? Note that with splitdebug, you are still

running stripped binaries, so they should not be any slower to

load and run than binaries compiled without -ggdb.)

[mplayer]

You can use this command

```

emerge --info mplayer

```

to see what mplayer package version is installed, what USE

flags it was installed with, etc. All of that is in a line near

the end of the output.

mplayer-1.1-r1 is working fine here, but I don't do much

video conversion, etc, with it. Mostly I only use it to play

audio. I just opened an .mp4 video in smplayer, and it

displayed just fine. So I expect that mplayer-1.1-r1 should

work as well as the previous mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1.

Let us hope that menconder in the new version works as well,

too.

[hpet]

I can disable hpet in the acpi options in BIOS setup? Other peoples'

comments lead to me to believe that hpet is no longer necessary

with chipsets and cpus this new (there are other high

precision timers available to the kernel). I will try disabling it

and see if anything breaks. From the description of MSI (PCIe hardware

interrupt protocol), PCIe MSI would be more valuable for performance

than hpet.

[other CFLAGS]

In CFLAGS, "-fno-strict-aliasing" is to keep gcc from using an optimization

that is unsafe with certain kinds of code. "-fpermissive" in CXXFLAGS

allows some older C++ code that would be an error with modern

g++ to only be a warning instead. (In the original C++ "standard",

certain things were defined to require the compiler to issue a warning.

Later standards for the language defined some of those same code forms

that earlier compilers issued warnings for to be errors instead, and

the compiler would stop compiling. "-fpermissive" in CXXFLAGS allows

C++ code using "the old way" to still compile with newer g++.)

[tomato]

Amuse your neighbors: their tomatoes have been introduced to the US.

http://t.tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Brandywine_from_Croatia

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [-march=]
> 
> "-march=amdfam10" is what you should get from "-march=native"
> 
> with a Phemon II. If you do not do debugging with gdb, you can
> ...

 

Too late for me to use the advice.

I've only about 220 of 1289 packages left to install, since

```
# emerge -ea --keep-going --with-bdeps @world
```

(IIRC, I forgot "q", so what I issued can't see anymore, it's too verbose)

started a reinstall of 1289 packages.

And I went for the easy advice from the en.gentoo-wiki.com link I gave (I don't remember you giving one, but I have to move on to the issues still unsolved).

Taking me, all the 1289 packages, about, what, probably about 15 hours. Not much for that number of packages.

And with this new hardware setup the recoding with ffmpeg, as an example (and ffmpeg does wonders, and is probably fastest there is), takes about 5 times less than the old setup used to take me...

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [mplayer]
> 
> You can use this command
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have precise issue with mencoder capturing on old Composite input the video (that is ok), while not capturing any sound from Line-in, as I described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940916.html#7175518

Suspicion was cast onto pulseaudio, but pulseaudio is working with ffmpeg...

Which (the ffmpeg) doesn't capture (or grab) video well...

I believe this is a more complex issue and that I might need to engage in different mailing lists, next best effort might be the pulseaudio list and get some developer to maybe tell us how to apply pulseaudio in mencoder capture...

In the next to that post (in this very thread that the kind reader is reading), in this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940916.html#7175644

I pointed to where I already asked for help on the issue.

The latest are these:

http://ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2012-November/011092.html

(pls. read there the warning on clumsiness of the 15 minute video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7AZ6el8AK4 )

I have just given myself extra work capturing video with mencoder and separately audio with ffmpeg, which is soo much more work, but did the work (that couldn't be posponed).

Now back to your advice... Risking to make all the thread a little harder to manage, I think it might be a good idea to ask you to look up, and bearing in mind the precise issue with mencoder not getiing audio through Line-in as it did for me for a few years...

With that in mind, is there anything there that could be the culprit to bring to justice fot my no audio issue in the following output?:

```
# emerge --info mplayer

Portage 2.1.11.31 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.5-hardened-121103_1900 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.5-hardened-121103_1900-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Nov 2012 00:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo multimedia sunrise zugaina vdr-devel vdr-testing seden udev x-portage x-my_ebuilds

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs clean-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ http://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/vdr-devel /var/lib/layman/vdr-testing /var/lib/layman/seden /var/lib/layman/udev /var/lib/portage /var/lib/layman/my_ebuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv ipv6 justify mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pppd readline rule_generator session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode urandom zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1 was built with the following:

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aalib alsa cdio directfb doc dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad fbcon iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k libass libcaca libmpeg2 live mad mmx mmxext mp3 (multilib) network opengl osdmenu png pnm pulseaudio quicktime rar real rtc sdl shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264 xanim xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -dxr3 -ftp -ggi -gif -gsm -jack -joystick -ladspa -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -oss -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -ssse3 -tga -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx"

CFLAGS=""

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

```

I find both alsa and pulseadio there under Package Settings...

OTOH, mplayer is one of the packages not yet updated (CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe" there)... The problem might not go away just like that with the update... I'm afraid.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [hpet]
> 
> I can disable hpet in the acpi options in BIOS setup? Other peoples'
> 
> comments lead to me to believe that hpet is no longer necessary
> ...

 

Fine! Will bear these in mind.

And this below, it is cute, sure, is that somewhere near where you live?

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [tomato]
> 
> Amuse your neighbors: their tomatoes have been introduced to the US.
> 
> http://t.tatianastomatobase.com/wiki/Brandywine_from_Croatia

 Last edited by miroR on Thu Nov 08, 2012 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony0945

My abbreviated make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

# NOTE:  use flag eds below is evolution-data-server not esd (esound)

USE=" alsa apm applet audio audiofile automount apache2 dvb cairo consolekit \

     cdr cdrom cdsound corba cpudetection dbus dirac dv dvb dvd dvdr \

     elf esd fontconfig fortran fortran95 ftp jpeg gcc64  gnome guile gnuplot g$

     gstreamer010 gtkhtml gtkspell gtk gtkmm -hal hpcups imagemagick lame mad m$

     mpm-prefork mysql\

     nautilus nfs no-old-linux no-seamonkey nptl nptlonly numeric nvtv -sandbox\

     opengl openntpd policykit png ppds perl python recode reiserfs samba\

     scanner schroedinger silvercity sndfile \

     -sqlite \

     sockets suid sysfs syslog svg thunderbird tk v4l2 vdr vfat X wxwindows \

     win32codecs \

     xine -kde -nls -pppd -quicktime -qt3 -qt4 bitmap-fonts \

     -bluetooth -eds -epiphany -evolution -eds -ipv6 -krb5  -ldap -swig\

     -gnome-keyring -xulrunner -ruby -static-libs \

     truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts sse sse2 sse3 3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxex$

     udev"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/services /etc/make.conf.example"

FEATURES="-ccache -distcc -sandbox parallel-fetch"

```

The rest is hardware and locale specific.

I probably have way too many use flags. I wouldn't advise anyone to blindly copy them.

You won't be using "-j7" because I have an X6 an yours is X3(?)

You will have different LINGUAS too I'm sure.

The CFLAGS is simple but I've used it for 6 years. Of course with a specific -march before -march=native was added to compiler.

And I used -Os instead of -O2 in the old days of small memory. My understanding is that -Os is not longer recommended.

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> My abbreviated make.conf
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> ...

 

I see.

You say: I have an X6 an yours is X3(?)

I don't know. I got it all mixed up a little. I think it's X4. It does have four cores, the processors are four on one die... It's Phenom 965 II Deneb(?)

I'll familiarize with my hardware with time.   :Smile: 

And don't forget I get so clumsy to unstuck cables on a running system...

It may be rare to happen (it doesn't happen to me often), but only mdadm perfection saved me! Like I describe in the first post in the last 24 hours or so, a little way back from here.

So my thanks go to Neil Brown and his crew!

On I go now to resolve the mencoder issue.

Because as I was able to see, I think mencoder is the way to go to capture on old S-video inputs from either cable provider channels or VHS old home video equipment.

Only it don't do the pulseadio well.

----------

## Tony0945

I took pulseaudio out of my system. It seems to work better that way.

Sorry for the Xn mix-up. I thought you had decided to buy an X3. Whatever n is in Xn, use -j=n+1. After doing the arithmetic, of course.

Don't worry if emerge -ea world takes about four hours. You and I have a lot of packages. You might just want to emerge your performance critical apps and let the others wait on updates to be optimized. It's a 50-50 choice.

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My abbreviated make.conf 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you didn't leave out the tilde, the curly character "~", like so:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

then you needn't comment it, because it would give you the testing branch, just like I am on.

Poor eyesight. I notice I make typoes for the same reasons too...

OTOH, with emerge -ea , just another hour or two, it's not a problem.

See, there I now truly pursue the mencoder issue with a lot of hope.

The thread is by subject:

[MEncoder-users] With time honoured always working alsa settings no more audio with mencoder...

and the address of the post I wrote a while ago is:

http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mencoder-users/2012-November/013229.html

And now I think I'll search the web a little, and, depending on what I find do something else or go and ask for more help on pulseaudio mailing list... I think.

EDIT: Yes, I just did that:

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-discuss/2012-November/015238.html

----------

## Tony0945

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is commented out because it is unnecessary. I run stable branch as much as possible. Some applications, however, do not have a stable branch, so specific versions are listed in /usr/portage/keywords.

Goo luck on your project. Be sure to post your eventual success.

----------

## miroR

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is commented out because it is unnecessary. I run stable branch as much as possible. Some applications, however, do not have a stable branch, so specific versions are listed in /usr/portage/keywords.
> 
> Goo luck on your project. Be sure to post your eventual success.

 

Thanx, Tony0945!

But there is a missing "~"   :Cool: 

Never mind.

I hit another snag.

I was also successful in my quest to fix my mencoder profiles.

The snag is being solved (could be HPET or IOMMU related, really can't tell yet).

And the solution is with the quest on mencoder Composite input (on my TV-card, for video) and Line-in (for audio) capture...

My problem was addressed with patience by Tanu Kaskinen, one of the four creators of pulseaudio, and I feel honored https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio.

Go read, dear brother, the Finnish can understand Croats:

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-discuss/2012-November/015243.html

Go read, dear brother, the Finnish can understand Croats, because they had similar issues in the historical tempest that made the current world order in which an American President, and a, I dare say, treacherous German Premier, Obama and Merkel, trample over mass graves of innocent  civilians of Dresden.

I remember having watched Obama (the lier on any changes whatsoever), in visit to Germany, with Merkel, the truly-Soviet-in-the-core neocommunist, swaggering in and around Dresden, and visiting some minor concentration camp in the vicinity...

Honoring the Allies, and the few victims of the Nazi terror, but on a site that saw about at least two hundred thousand non-military victims in 1945.

And not a word, not a memory, not a memento for those two hundred thousand.

Who couldn't have in any grotesque possibility been all nazi.

Who were just civilians running for their lives.

May God reckon with both of you, stupid leaders!

That was an event that happened in the Corporate and Soviet European Union maybe some three to almost four years ago, I think at the beginning of the lier's (on change, not because is black, pls. take notice), at the beginning of this killer of children (yea, support for abortion is getting absolute in the USA, never yet was!) Obama (a bad black man, not a good among the colored man, he really is no Martin Luther King; he is actually candid as some Black people from USA like to call him, he's candid they say, he's not really black, so my despise of him is not racial, pls. take into consideration).

It was a swaggering Dresden walk about three to four years ago. And I watched in dismay on Al Jazeera English TV back then when it was a model News station in in its last years or so, was already going sour actually), and it stuck with me.

Croatian people, as well as the Finnish, were on the "wrong" side in WWII, because we were only fighting for our own freedom, and I hope to God that the Finnish have a better life than we in Croatia have, even though it is not yet that bad, and I can see in truthful and persecuted Intl TV's like Iran's International PressTV, where so many from among the best of the USA's dissenters often feature as guests, how bad things are going in the USA also...

----------

## miroR

No, doesn't have to be IOMMU related.

On two MBO's (reminder: both MBO same model, on both same hardware, very few differences), one working, onw not. both have IOMMU disabled.

It may not be HPET related either.

On two MBO's, one working, onw not. both have IOMMU enabled.

The one working, all is well.

The one not working, one of the first failures that I see is:

This is making rounds on a KVM switch (four input computers' keybord-video-mouse on one controlling keybord and one controlling mouse and one controlling monitor)... and copying (is there a better way?)... I mean if I touch it the messages go on and, sure enough, away...

```
Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC]

hwclock: Cannot access the hardware clock with any known method

hwclock: Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method

Failed to set the system clock           [!!!]

...[snip]...

Starting up RAID               [!!!]

Setting up the Logical Volume Manager

Failed to find the sysfs mount point

No volume groups found.

(((...enumerates the volumes here... none found )))

Checking local filesystems

Unable to resolve ext4 [UUID="here good UUID from /etc/mdadm.conf")

Remounting root filesystem read/write

Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write

((( and on from here you can faily well imagine that nothing really works on a root that can not be really mounted )))
```

I sure could have gone for the "hwclock: Use the --debug" (where is that to be set anyway), but I think that is just the symptom, not the cause.

Actually, I believe that my keyboard has succumbed to my heavy blows and given up bearing up with me.

If only Gentoo Forums bear on with me, that will be great, but I'm fearing all kinds from dear administrators, since I seem to be already (tell me what else it is?), partially censored.

Namely, as I wrote in reply to Tanu Kaskinen's mail who gave such patient and kind advice to me for my issue with mencoder and pulseaudio (of which he is one of the principal developer), on the pulseaudio mailing list:

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-discuss/2012-November/015250.html

actually:

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-discuss/2012-November/015249.html

and I wrote this:

 *Quote:*   

> and Gentoo forums
> 
> - -- where I seem to be starting to be censored as well:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JExAwgsUuLo
> ...

 

Dear administrators, you get an apology if that is not purposefully done on your behalf!

Sure, I can only believe it was not done on purpose if I can from now on, again see all my posts, as I always was able to...

In which case: Thank you!

If only Gentoo Forums bear on with me, not for my being wrong, no! But the time is tough and it is not easy to be truthful.

The keyboard has not born any longer with me. It died.

And it might have provoked a shock through a short circuit on the MBO's it was attached to, of which one got a more severe blow than the other three.

Because all the keyboads are attached to the MBO in the same fashion.

Skip or search at around some 30 or more lines back where I explain my KVM switch.

Like in other occasions when I get a minor or major shock or stress, let me see an example (so you can also get a glimpse of what read you might be missing if I get banned or hidden from ordinary access on Gentoo Forums)... I'm going to search with Tor now and see how much Google is willing to tell about me on a particular issue...

The search is "Rovis sysresccd gentoo".

And Tor sure searches Google through https://startpage.com/do/search.

It does return at least some good results:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdEOKGP-Ftw

http://vimeo.com/48282458

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7157330.html?sid=0b8603798b5325fe475573fc4e062e1f

I'm not rummaging these now.

I only wanted to say that just like I was confused back then when François Dupoux banned me from his site, so I was this time with my keyboard that died and made a mess on my clones.

I really wasn't able to boot with none of my system at first!

Then they slowly recovered, and one of the four hasn't yet.

It is being recovered with --force  :Smile: 

I mean, it's actually the one that two of the others were cloned from! Completely they have its content. Just the modifications for network and some other little thingies.

Now it is being restored, because it is the same dd'd files that are used to clone and to restore.

I'm able to clone a system in less than an hour, with this hardware.

dd cloning explained earlier in this topic, actually link given to explanation.

In an old topic by others, in reply to 4est, the topic is something "...libselinux... system horked" ...

Trying to recollect what happened...

At a particular time, and I don't recall what the immediate cause was, I haven't delivered any blows onto the table or keyboard in recent days actually, last time I got really frustrated and angry was when I unstuck the SATA cable on a degraded SATA HDD, which I also explained earlier... That was about four or five days ago.

At a particular time the keyboard wouldn't respond to switching control from one onto another of the four computers connected to the KVM switch.

I kept trying, but the light on the KVM just blinked, and none of the system I could select to control...

Since I couldn't control any of the systems, instead of stopping and thinking more slowly (even though it wouldn't help anyway had I decided to do differently, actually I did the right move, since I wasn't, and am still not certain completely that the keyboard is dead, only the likelyhood appear very very probable), I went to unstuck the keyboard female connector from the KVM switch (that's the one keyboard which is in front of me all the time, and that through KVM switch controls the selected conputer of the four connected to KVM switch)...

And I connected the female connector of the probably short circuited keyboard onto one of the systems...

Hey wait a minute... I thought it wasn't related... I thought it was...

But wait an intermeriary wait first.

My assumption was right.

The one system that the other two (it's the one system that I did, as my friend Tony0945 advised my, emerge -ea world on, and reinstalled 1289 packages in about 15 to 20, less than 20 certainly hours, with the safe CFLAGS (this time I didn't go for the more interesting flags that the kind friend wcg gave me advice on, no time)...

That one system is now up and running.

(P.S. Just a note. Surely I did attach and am writing all this with a spare and working other keyboard attached to KVM switch)

That exact one system is which I gave you the "... Failed to set the system clock..." and the rest, manually copied while making rounds on my KVM switch...

So I must have been mostly right on the keyboard's death.

Now you waited the intermediary wait.

The previous wait now.

The system that got the second shock from the dying short circuited keyboard (like if I get a stroke, it won't necessarily be from the immediate blows, just like Mohammed Ali, a fine Muslim and a fine American -- I am Catholic to the core, but respect all religions, and you good Americans, stop your country bashing Muslims for once! -- didn't get his Alzheimers but only later on... But I was saying, if I get a stroke, it will be from the years that I received bashing and blows, when I trained some martial arts a little, and also lived in underworld for a few years, no longer the case anymore since about 15 or 20 years now, completely clean I am now; wait, I don't want to say I was good at martial arts, only was foolishly stubborn, get me out of comparison with Ali other than the blows received, and that only as completely frail constitution mine being in comparison with his)...

But I was saying, the system that got the second shock from the dying short circuited keyboard long after the blows, just like me or Mohammed Ali...

The keyboard did give the first strong shock on the system that got some certain impact, and that is now restored. I am yet to know if my data (I keep data comppletely saparate from /root ) is damaged, but it doesn't look like it was.

But it also gave a second minor shock onto the other system that is not yet  fully restored, and on which I suspected other reasons for not fully restoring.

On that other system I suspected the kernel 3.6.6-hardened) the reason for X windows not starting (because the cloned files were on Turks Sapphire 6570 system while that system has about 5 year old Radeon 1650 or somesuch... Unimportant, because...

I mean, above I said that only one system was affected, but I may not have been right.

I'll be able to tell you if I restore that system if I was right or not.

Enough talking now.

My thanks go to God for His help!

I hope I made sufficiently comprehensible reading. Remember that English is not my mothertongue. I do listen to English daily, because I follow world events, but still...

Allow later corrections, but in follow-ups if need be.

Namely: get this for absolute certainty:

I don't intend in my right mind and in the absense of duress, to delete any whatsoever of my posts that I posted anywhere on Gentooo Forums!

So if any will be missing, I didn't delete them!

For similar reason, I won't be editing what I wrote too much later either. I'll rather be writing follow-ups.

----------

## miroR

No, there was just one short circuit by the keyboard.

And the previous assumption was correct (on the MBO with the old Radeon).

This got me back into X:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-924726.html#7047332

And I'm tired.

Good night!

----------

## wcg

[mplayer, menconder]

I think your best resource would be reading mplayer-specifc user

forums and mailing lists.

[NSA]

I doubt that the NSA is your personal enemy. The NSA is really

part of the military defense establishment in the US. Their responsibility

is "signals intelligence". They listen to all sorts of electronic signals:

radio, television, internet backbone traffic, etc. But only things related

to national defense and the military are really interesting to them.

Everything else is noise, from their point of view. They are not going

to spend any of their expensive resources on issues unrelated

to military security.

Are you stealing data from a US company designing or building

hardware or software for the US military and sending that data

to some foreign country? The NSA is definitely interested. Are

you collaborating in some way with "international terrorist" groups

(a vague term there, "international terrorist")? The NSA may be

interested. Are you making bombs in your basement for heroin

smugglers? The NSA is *not* interested in electronic signals traffic

to or from you, because investigating heroin smuggling is someone

else's job.

If you are only objecting to US foreign policy, US economic policy,

and other issues that are basically political, that does not make you

interesting to the NSA.

If your systems get cracked, it is likely some criminal looking for

credit card numbers, passwords to bank accounts and investment

accounts, and assets of that nature rather than agents of a foreign

government that disagree with your political views.

edit:

As far as Gentoo security, the NSA would not be interested in

Gentoo any more than any other linux distribution. They would be far

more interested in breaking into routers, gateway firewalls, etc.,

than into backend servers and workstations. Finding out what data

is passing through routers fits their job description. (Spending agency

resources on something not in your job description is a fast way

to become unemployed in the US.)

The NSA's job is not political, it is operational. If the prime minister

of some government sends an email to his neighbor that says,

"What the US is doing is bad, we should oppose it," the NSA does not

care about that. If that same prime minister calls a general and tells

him to move an army closer to a border, the NSA does care about that.

That is the sort of information that their operations are designed to

to listen for and report.

----------

## wcg

[keyboard, kvm switch]

So you have a keyboard, mouse, and monitor plugged into a kvm

switch. You have outlets to 4 computers. 3 of them work correctly

and one does not.

The solution is to unplug the keyboard, mouse, and video outputs

from the computer that does not work correctly. Then unplug

the keyboard, mouse, and video outputs from one of the computers

that works correctly and plug them into the computer that has

the problem.

If that computer now works correctly, then what is broken is the kvm

switch (one or more of it's outputs is non-functional). If that computer

still does not work, then what is broken is that computer.

(It might only be partly broken. If the keyboard does not work, but

the video and mouse work, try plugging the keyboard outlet from

the kvm switch into the mouse port on the computer and leave

the mouse unplugged. If you have USB instead of PS/2

peripherals, you can use a different USB port. etc.)

----------

## miroR

Hi, wcg!

I admire your love of your country for reasons of which you disagree with me. But it's deeper than you see it.

https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying

...I was just right in my assumption way back, and I now need to find and link... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-905472.html#7125428

and stuff on Surveillance-ready Linux?...

I can't now analyze more in detail...

I have just survived more shocks...:

http://lists.claws-mail.org/pipermail/users/2012-November/004212.html

(by the title "[Users] Claws not downloading mail (how do I check and prove the matter?"), last one:

http://lists.claws-mail.org/pipermail/users/2012-November/004254.html

where:

Iskon 5, why Claws-mail appeared as it did?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPcFj95FovM

is the newest.

I don't blame NSA for that last bit above!

I blame'em for having sold onto non-GNU espousing devs or manager or you-name-'em, who are well positioned in some of the GNU Linux distro's (or is it buying, and not selling, to place it?, who can tell? are we free to have our doubts?)...

I blame'em for there now being something that almost broke (find it in the grsecurity author's, Brad Spender Spengler's  pages...) the GNU licence. The SELinux is the one. Out, I say! GNU Linux is sacred! Boycott it, people!

Also, go and investigate... I feel saddened for not having any time left any more, since this four-times hardware update took all my strength, and GNU Linux always gives you new challenges...

Also, go and investigate... SELinux was introduced to the public as RedHat's program, Red Hat devs introduced it as if they were the creators of it... They really did try to offer it to the public as somebody else's... Why?

These things you won't find on:

"System attacked, Konqueror went on window-popping spree!"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-905472.html

So I brought them up again (I wrote them when I discovered them, somewhere else in these forums).

It would be wrong to repeat myself here. No other new notions about that topic in my awareness.

The system (the one with the bad boot full of errors) I fixed, I believe, on my right assumption, and I reported back. It was so broken that it wouldn't start most of the services, and it is, just as the other three systems, now essentially equally of impeccable performance. after cloning it back, or in this case, I should call it restoring from backup. (OTOH, I still fear using that keyboard!)

You didn't tell me if those Croatian Serbs are near your place (I only have issues with the Greater-Serbs --the expansionists against my territory and nation, and these neighbors of yours seem fine).

I now have to go back to solving other issues.

I couldn't report back prior to this time, but people, Gentoo GNU Linux is a great tool, a paramount OS, and I'm glad if this topic that is probably nearing it's closure has been of use to especially newbies, and wish so much I could, as user of intermediate level, still be of some benefit to the community.

God bless!

Miroslav Rovis

m.rovis@inet.hr

miro.rovis@gmail.com

Zagreb, Croatia

#===      was sentenced to jail by my neocommunist regime:     ===#

http://www.croatiafidelis.hr/Miroslav_Rovis_politicki_progon/

#===    Sorry! no English there at this time  ===#

http://www.exDeo.com #some English

http://groups.google.com/group/croatian-news/

http://www.youtube.com/user/miroR2 #some English

http://vimeo.com/user9621785 #some English

----------

## wcg

[NSA]

I simply think one should not look for outside interference as the source

of problems that are probably only technical problems (misconfigured

hardware, software). I am familiar with the reports of illegal spying on

civilian communications. The NSA itself, however, is only an electronic

ear of the US military. The information that military is most interested

in is what *other country's militaries* are doing.

Imagine a tank sitting on a hill somwhere. The tank has a radar

antenna on top of it. The person in the tank is on guard duty,

watching the radar display inside the tank. The NSA is like that

radar antenna, only it is not watching a single potential battlefield,

it is watching the whole planet.

Few users fit that category, "other country's militaries", so there is little

incentive for the NSA to pay the costs in programming, debugging, and

so on to subvert Gentoo's security. The payoff in terms of military security

is not likely worth the cost in man-hours to do it (and to maintain it

as the kernel and userspace programs evolve).

(There was a lot of hysterical behavior in the government security

agencies after the September 11, 2001 attack on the Twin Towers.

That was doubtless how most of these programs of illegal spying

got started: people in the government imagining Islamic terrorists

hiding behind every bush and tree on the street outside their

offices.)

I would be more worried about "government spyware" programs leaking

to the private sector, to *corporate* security contractors, than I would

be worried about what the NSA itself is doing with the information.

[Selinux]

There have been conflicts with the licensing on some parts of the

selinux code and FSF licensing from the beginning of the selinux

project. Some programmers pointed out years ago that where that

licensing is a problem for someone, they are free to rip out the parts

of the selinux code with restrictive licensing and roll their own

replacement code for it.

[Balkans]

I am elsewhere. FYI, though, the average person's opinion in the US

is that lining up whole villages of civilians, anywhere, and mowing

them down with machine-guns is a crime.

----------

## miroR

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [NSA]
> 
> I simply think ...

 

The NSA-spying is the link by:

https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [Selinux]
> 
> There have been conflicts with the licensing on some parts of the
> 
> selinux code and FSF licensing from the beginning of the selinux
> ...

 

While other devs...? What did the others say?

But the more important of my points you just don't seem to like to take into acount.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> [Balkans]
> 
> I am elsewhere. FYI, though, the average person's opinion in the US
> 
> is that lining up whole villages of civilians, anywhere, and mowing
> ...

 

Did the Haag International Court Tribunal for former Yugoslavia  hold us guilty as we stood accused, wrongly, for about one decade before the international community, in the final verdict delivered just back when you wrote this, on the 16th of November 2012?

No, but the State of Croatia, accused through it's top generals, was completely acquitted of state organized and aided crimes, by the Haag International Court Tribunal.

These what you wrote were absolutely not the usual ways Croatian Army dealt with civilians (and no Nation is comprised of solely Saints, less than others some extremely powerful nations of the day, and crimes simply are virtually unavoidable, not entirely, no!, in times of war, I guess everyone will agree... You can prevent some, but never all crimes in a theater of war)...

But unfortunately there was genocide, the worst, the most numerous, the most gory and heinous, there was genocide perpetrated on the Muslim population (Muslims of Bosnia are of the same provenance as the Catholics, same blood, same, truly, same nation, although now they partly declare themselves a separate nation, Bosniac nation, and that was the true brotherly conflict, btwn us Catholics and them Muslims...

the Serbs were the agressors in the war in the Balkans in 1990s, just like they were the hegemon with their dictatorial regimes aided by traitors from non-Serb nations of Yugoslavia, plundering wealth from those non-Serb nations, the most badly hurt by their hated and unjust domination being the Albanians and the Croats, in the most of the 20th century.

The Srebrenica genocide, and the Vukovar massacre are what kids should be learning about in history books for centuries to come.

I am always sad to hear of crimes commited by my connationals and there is here and there some largely unwarranted hatred of Serbs in Croatia, unwarranted because neither man can be guilty for simply being Rohingya (those that Obama couldn't give an honest word for in Burma/Myanmar these days, did he?) or Basque or German (say in WWII, when some of the Germans were found guilty even when they truly were not) or American or Serb or Croat, or Black or White or Redskin...

But the crimes commited by my connationals fade away in comparison to weeks of killing in Srebrenica and about a week of killing in Vukovar.

Every single crime is gruesome and no crime is ever acceptable, but it is the Serbs who perpetrated the majority of crimes in Croatia (historically) or Bosnia and Herzegovina and Croatia as they have their Yugoslav frontiers nowadays, which gave them their Tito, the Traitor and Slaughterer of Croats after, attention, after the conflicts of WWII were over, Tito the Slaughterer of Croats...

Again, it is the Serbs who perpetrated the majority of crimes in historical Croatian territories in the Balkan war of 1990s. The absolute majority of crimes in historical Croatian territories in 1990s were done by the agressors, the Serbs.

I want to emphasize here that there is in among the Serbian nation, a strain of those who I do, and always will hail as honorable and noble, who detested the crimes, tried to prevent those crimes, but, alas, those are far too difficult to prevent in times of war, so their efforts were mostly unsuccessful.

Similarly on our side, where much smaller was the extent of the atrocities.

Croatia holds acquitted of war crimes at the International Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia, having general Ante Gotovina and general Mladen Markač had their unjust first degree sentences overturned, which is nearly certain to be final at the Haague around Operation Storm and the Croatia's presumed guilt.

My thanks go to God and to the thankfully sufficient number of honest judges for the justice to be delivered at the Hague. The Jew Theodore Meron who was the President of the Court bestows to his Israeli Nation some justice, sadly too little in comparison to the heinous and inhumane killing of civilians in Gaza these daye (I cried many times seeing those kids slain in Gaza, of course, I hardly could have seen that true face of Israeli genocidal agression on BBC or CNN, but I luckily am able to watch PressTV Inernational TV, Iran based, but so honest in comparison to the others mentioned a few words back in this paragraph).

Here you can see our Generals coming back to Croatia. English resume will be there too, God permitting:

Nova, 2012-11-16, (uvod) Oslobođeni!, dolazak Hrvatskih Generala iz Haaga! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Wle5isH7M

(I'll just translate the title I gave to the video: "Nova, 2012-11-16, (intro) Freed!, the arrival of Croatian Generals from the Haague!")

But, I still have only one issue unsolved. And I can only be back in some more time. And that is the one bad DDR2 memory module. It's way back in some previous post in this thread...

----------

